# Can we manifest/maintain a squat?



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 28, 2019)

Look you guys. I'm seeing many people on here in need of housing, or wanting more viable housing.
It really makes me wonder, why are we not correographing and starting more squats?
Can we please get a discussion going on this?
There is just a REDICULOUS amount of unused/abandoned houses out there (in certain areas).
It seems to me that some people here should pool their wherewithal and get this stuff started.


W


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Nov 28, 2019)

If you build it...


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 28, 2019)

Travelisinvigorating said:


> Look you guys. I'm seeing many people on here in need of housing, or wanting more viable housing.
> It really makes me wonder, why are we not correographing and starting more squats?
> Can we please get a discussion going on this?
> There is just a REDICULOUS amount of unused/abandoned houses out there (in certain areas).
> ...



Its a good idea, would be cool if people did this more, and it actually works out.. it takes effort, team work, knowledge, wisdom and supplies.. the majority of people are still off doing there own thing.



Bey said:


> If you build it...



They will come...


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Nov 28, 2019)

When I hitch hiked through Ontario I saw several abandoned hotels that were boarded over and long forgotten. I had been wondering if you could move in, clean the place up and exist in freedom and beauty.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 28, 2019)

This isint a cut and dry issue. This has much to do with knowledge of squatting laws, areas that people could easily access, access from there to food/resources/work.

Like @Bey stated....do some research and find something.

A project is a project for a reason.

Ther is so much good info in the squatting section of this website, and many people willing to offer their experience and knowledge.


----------



## Des (Nov 28, 2019)

Theres a 17 bedroom squat thats looking for sober security culture minded people thats been going for awhile now. Shoot me a message if thats something youre looking for


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 28, 2019)

The reality is that having an official squat is simply liable to get blown. The very best means to maintaining a squat is simply not telling anyone.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 28, 2019)

I would be soo down to help get the ball rolling in California.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 29, 2019)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> The reality is that having an official squat is simply liable to get blown. The very best means to maintaining a squat is simply not telling anyone.


This really does address at least one of the main issues pretty well. It isn't extremely easy to find a squat and then have all the stars line up just so. Drawing attention can be damaging and I can see people who've finally got something that's promising perhaps weary of just putting that shit on front street making an announcement publicly. 

You sort of need to vet people first. I mean there's a lot of awesome people here but would I put my living situation on the line and just start inviting anyone and everyone to a place that I'm living comfortably in currently? That would be disastrous for sure. 

So how do we use this platform to organize what you're talking about OP? I think it's a great idea and I would love to see good fruit come from it but I guess I just wonder how that would be pulled off using this unique version of social media essentially. 

I know it's just a rough draft type of idea but can you try to paint a picture of how you think that could work using STP? I'm totally not trying to shoot this idea down, I'm genuinely interested and curious. I just wanna be able to wrap my mind around it better, how do you propose we do it?


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 29, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> This really does address at least one of the main issues pretty well. It isn't extremely easy to find a squat and then have all the stars line up just so. Drawing attention can be damaging and I can see people who've finally got something that's promising perhaps weary of just putting that shit on front street making an announcement publicly.
> 
> You sort of need to vet people first. I mean there's a lot of awesome people here but would I put my living situation on the line and just start inviting anyone and everyone to a place that I'm living comfortably in currently? That would be disastrous for sure.
> 
> ...


I agree, people would have to be vetted, definitely. 
I gotta say though, I'm talking about putting it on front St. Like, utilizing the laws that are in place surrounding adverse possession.
I like the totally overt approach and think it's viable when done properly.
I don't want to have to hide in the shadows.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 29, 2019)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> The reality is that having an official squat is simply liable to get blown. The very best means to maintaining a squat is simply not telling anyone.


I do not agree with this I'm saying do it the right way through legal avenues move-in pay taxes fix it up etc to where the officials cannot kick you out.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 29, 2019)

Travelisinvigorating said:


> I do not agree with this I'm saying do it the right way through legal avenues move-in pay taxes fix it up etc to where the officials cannot kick you out.


I actually know a little bit about this and someone correct me if I am wrong but it's either done in good faith or bad faith in good faith means that you are doing it totally overtly.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yeah you can absolutely do it like that. I lived in a squat for a couple years, I moved from there at the end of 2017. That's how we approached it though, everything on the up and up. Taxes getting paid, we made friends with the neighbors, completely renovated the house, drastic improvements especially street side. 

My nephew and old roommate still live there, it can be done for sure. They're closing in on 5 years, it'll be interesting to see how things play out when they go to have it changed over into their names and such. 

I think I grasp your idea a little better now. So what are you waiting for? Manifest that shit!


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 29, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Yeah you can absolutely do it like that. I lived in a squat for a couple years, I moved from there at the end of 2017. That's how we approached it though, everything on the up and up. Taxes getting paid, we made friends with the neighbors, completely renovated the house, drastic improvements especially street side.
> 
> My nephew and old roommate still live there, it can be done for sure. They're closing in on 5 years, it'll be interesting to see how things play out when they go to have it changed over into their names and such.
> 
> I think I grasp your idea a little better now. So what are you waiting for? Manifest that shit!


I'm scaredy cat.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm always down to meet new crew to do this with. I've got 10 years experience. My main issue is that I have family tying me to the area and can't travel to participate in others' projects.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 29, 2019)

Des said:


> Theres a 17 bedroom squat thats looking for sober security culture minded people thats been going for awhile now. Shoot me a message if thats something youre looking for


That's awesome. What city?


----------



## salxtina (Nov 30, 2019)

Des, sending you a message.

So have any of you paid taxes on a property you didn't own yet? How did that work / did it not draw unwanted attention to you?
Looking now at how to get the "delinquent tax roll/ tax delinquent list" from a county treasurer and find properties that are delinquent on taxes but have not yet gone into forclosure...

The guide seems to be for house-flipping realestate agents but some of the same info could be useful for us too
https://retipster.com/delinquent-tax-list/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 30, 2019)

@Stiv Rhodes was the first person i thought of here on StP when i started reading this thread. I'd definitely pick their brain at the very least.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 30, 2019)

salxtina said:


> Des, sending you a message.
> 
> So have any of you paid taxes on a property you didn't own yet? How did that work / did it not draw unwanted attention to you?
> Looking now at how to get the "delinquent tax roll/ tax delinquent list" from a county treasurer and find properties that are delinquent on taxes but have not yet gone into forclosure...


Current tax bills and records are publicly available from the county assessor's website. If they're past due. that's a really good sign that the building is going to be left alone by the owner. If they don't get paid for too long, the county can sell the property at auction. This time ranges from 2-15 years depending where you are. Adverse possession is incredibly rare. I've known of one person who did it. Dollar for dollar, you're better off bidding on the property at auction in a county that forecloses more quickly. Bidding starts at the amount of the taxes due. I've never heard of a squat getting busted because they payed the taxes, but I've heard of one getting evicted in spite of taxes being paid by the squatters who ended up having wasted that money.


----------



## KingViper (Nov 23, 2020)

no but if they kick you out then try again lol i read a story of a dude who lived in a abandoned foreclosed house and kept getting kicked out by the sherrifff


----------

